
Why We Need to Pick Up Alvin Toffler’s Torch - tpatke
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/07/technology/why-we-need-to-pick-up-alvin-tofflers-torch.html
======
mgr86
I had a high school teacher who quoted Toffler a lot in class. I enjoyed his
class so much I remember picking up future shock with its electric pink cover
and its companion the third wave for pennies off of amazon. These books have
been sitting on my bookcase for nearly fifteen years and nearly as many moves.
Hadn't realized Alvin passed away last week. Maybe now I should give them a
read.

~~~
mwfunk
At least read Future Shock, IIRC it's a pretty fast read and very
focused/concise compared to his followups. The later books (Third Wave and
Powershift) were more about taking the fundamentals from Future Shock and
extrapolating how they might affect the world.

------
mikerichards
_In many large ways, it’s almost as if we have collectively stopped planning
for the future._

We never did "collectively plan" for the future, nor should we.

~~~
mmagin
I think you deliberately grouped those two words together when that was not
the author's intent. "collectively stopped planning" and "stopped planning
collectively" have different meanings.

